# Motorola Moto X Force - the extra tough unbreakable handset



## editor (Dec 21, 2015)

Here's one for your habitual screen breakers: "Dropped from two-storeys, stomped on, tumbled down stairs, slammed into a wall – even hitting it with a hammer can’t smash the screen on this top-end smartphone"








Guardian review: Motorola Moto X Force review: great phone with a screen you simply can't break



> The Motorola Moto X Force costs £499 for the 32GB version and £534 for the 64GB version.
> 
> For comparison, an iPhone 6S Plus costs £619, a Google Nexus 6P costs £449 and a Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ costs £555.
> 
> ...


----------



## mack (Dec 21, 2015)

Looks like a solid but unspectacular phone - a tad expensive imo and no fingerprint reader. 

No doubt there will be wild stories about this "unbreakable screen" getting broken soon enough.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2015)

mack said:


> Looks like a solid but unspectacular phone - a tad expensive imo and no fingerprint reader.
> 
> No doubt there will be wild stories about this "unbreakable screen" getting broken soon enough.


Did you watch the video? The screen is guaranteed for four years!


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2015)

Hopefully this phone will set the standard for future phones when it comes to durability.



Compare with


----------



## Mojofilter (Dec 23, 2015)

Impressive. 
It night bit be a looker but there's no need for a (nearly always a bit ugly) case.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## fen_boy (Jan 11, 2016)

Broken my z3 again. Might have to go for this one.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 26, 2016)

got one, I'll let you know if I manage to break it.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2016)

fen_boy said:


> Broken my z3 again. Might have to go for this one.


How do you manage to keep breaking it?


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 26, 2016)

editor said:


> How do you manage to keep breaking it?


I'm the clumsiest twat alive.


----------



## pesh (Jan 26, 2016)

have you broken it yet? or at least thrown it at a wall?


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 27, 2016)

There is a strong temptation to test whether it will break. I am resisting it.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 19, 2016)

I broke it.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 19, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 19, 2016)

Screen isn't broken as such, but the lcd underneath has a permanent vertical green band. Hopefully they will repair it.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 24, 2017)

In the end i just put up with the green line. Other than that it's still going strong despite me hurling it around. 
Annoying that they're much slower with OS updates now lenovo own them.


----------

